# Good Start To Begining Makeup Kit



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey guys... I was looking around for the best deals on makeup and found this site that offers free shipping to orders over $65.00. I don't own any makeup and decided I would just add up what all I would need for a good start on learning this makeup stuff and my total was just over $65.00. I got like 12 color cups, a bunch of brushes, 2 pads of stipple sponges you can cut down to make smaller sponges, black tooth color, and nicotine tooth color (I believe thats it) for $69.00.... I just thought I would throw out this site in case some newbies like me would like to start a basic makeup kit.

http://stageandtheatermakeup.com/mehron.htm?gclid=CMLUgeu-8Y0CFSjRhgoduSoLLA

I don't know how long this "deal" is going on so if your thinking about it... Don't think just do it


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Checked out the site...
Looks pretty awesome!
I would LOVE to get some of their stuff...
But my funds wont allow it for this year...
But there's always next year!
Thanks for sharing BG!
.


----------

